# Ktp 1000



## bongo (5 Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen biete hier ein neues Siemens TFT LCD HMI-Bediengerät Serie KTP 1000 6AV6647-0AE11-3AX0 
Für 1200euro Festpreis!


----------



## Captain Future (6 Oktober 2019)

Stolzer Kurs....


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Oktober 2019)

Naja, Listenpreis bei Siemens zum heutigen Tag: 2197,-€
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]Produktauslauf seit: 01.10.2016, somit kein Rabatt?[/FONT]


----------



## Captain Future (6 Oktober 2019)

Ja stimmt dein Preis gibt keinen Rabatt ....


----------



## bongo (6 Oktober 2019)

👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------

